# (Closed) Turnips selling for 603 bells



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

If anyone would like to come sell their bells I have opened the gate. 

I don't expect anything but, if anyone could gift me Birthday K.K. that would be great, or ill leave it to you (I already have all fruits). Please respect the town and also buying something from nooks cranny would be great so I can get the next upgrade.

Dodo code is 1XCPQ

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Oh yeah and hybrids too would be nice, although don't feel obligated.


----------



## Odette (Apr 7, 2020)

I will visit, have some turnips to sell


----------



## andipandi (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come, can bring bells as a tip ^^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll visit, thank you!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 7, 2020)

Pick me pls pretty pls

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

I have 1 exyra ok don't but it's not the birthday one do u want it?


----------



## Ozoi (Apr 7, 2020)

>600+ turnips 
>Public dodo code 
That is extremely unsafe my man


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

All three of you cone in 5 minutes

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Ozoi said:


> >600+ turnips
> >Public dodo code
> That is extremely unsafe my man


How so?


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello, may I come as well?


----------



## Ozoi (Apr 7, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> All three of you cone in 5 minutes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> ...


Because anything could happen, not everyone is nice and will “respect your town”


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Going to get my turnips rn


----------



## eremurus (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to visit! I can bring a couple hybrid windflowers


----------



## dino (Apr 7, 2020)

i would like to come visit as well, please ! will wait for okay


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I visit, I’ll tip you 99k


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## rezberri (Apr 7, 2020)

may i come sell my turnips?


----------



## andipandi (Apr 7, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> All three of you cone in 5 minutes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020


Omw!


----------



## difficultyerror (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry guys. My game was crazy laggy. I super apoligize. If you would like to come back please PM and ill do 3 at a time.


----------



## Odette (Apr 7, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> Sorry guys. My game was crazy laggy. I super apoligize. If you would like to come back please PM and ill do 3 at a time.


Oh gosh, I can imagine it was, I tried to come over with no luck.


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Okay sending out invites 3 at a time. Tips appreciated mostly looking for hybrids, bells or birthday kk. But ill reply to everyone who pms


----------



## oiwa (Apr 7, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> Okay sending out invites 3 at a time. Tips appreciated mostly looking for hybrids, bells or birthday kk. But ill reply to everyone who pms



Sending you a PM!


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Also girl who was talking to me in voicechat get at me asap please


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit to sell my turnips!


----------



## muffy (Apr 7, 2020)

i'd love to visit! i unfortunately don't have birthday kk but if that's ok with you i'd love to come ;w;


----------



## CherryBlossom20x (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey! Can I come? No rush though, I can see you're super busy haha  

I can bring a few hybrids and bells for tips!


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> Pick me pls pretty pls
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> I have 1 exyra ok don't but it's not the birthday one do u want it?


I sent you an invite sorry about beforw


----------



## pacs (Apr 7, 2020)

Id love to stop by and visit sell turnips


----------



## katelin2010 (Apr 7, 2020)

Am I too late  

I'll leave a tip if ya let me come <3


----------



## Haxy (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to join! I'll send over a bunny day recipie and 3 nook miles tickets if you're still open


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Woops the game crashed. Im going to reopen with a new code.

Also to everyone offering gifts. Im not greedy but keep your word. If you have nothing thats fine but like dont leave me hanging. Everyone will get a turn if I have my way.


----------



## Alpaca Herder (Apr 7, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> Woops the game crashed. Im going to reopen with a new code.
> 
> Also to everyone offering gifts. Im not greedy but keep your word. If you have nothing thats fine but like dont leave me hanging. Everyone will get a turn if I have my way.


How long will you be available for/when does your shop close?  I'll stop by when things die down.  If they do haha.


----------



## chen806 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I get in ?


----------



## theperson98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sent you a pm! Thanks for hosting so many people!


----------



## mother (Apr 7, 2020)

may i join please?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 7, 2020)

I DMd! Thanks so much for helping us! X


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Can Patricia pm me again. Ill give you new code


----------



## Edge (Apr 7, 2020)

May I visit as well?


----------



## Ouroboros (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to pop by! Can bring a windflower hybrid!


----------



## pacs (Apr 7, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> Can Patricia pm me again. Ill give you new code


I sent you PM


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry it crashed ill send you a new code in like 5 minutes if you want to come finiah


----------



## Apo (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello, is it closed already? I would love to come too


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 7, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Creusa (Apr 7, 2020)

If you're still open I'd love to stop by, I've got some hybrid cosmos/lilies/mums to bring


----------



## katelin2010 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey I pm'ed you just wondering if you saw it! Thank youu


----------



## jupisan (Apr 7, 2020)

are you open still, would love to sell turnips please.


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Does anyone have birthday k.k. or colorful playground gym? Youll get ivited asap for trade


----------



## pacs (Apr 7, 2020)

Would like to visit to sell


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 7, 2020)

Heading over to sell some turnips.


----------



## Venoxious (Apr 7, 2020)

I have the colorful playground gym in my shop! Can I order it today and send it over tomorrow?


----------



## JayTStraub (Apr 7, 2020)

Could I come by and sell? I can bring diy for playground


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 7, 2020)

Is there still room to sell turnips? I got an orange pansy with your name on it


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Taking more ppl. Pm me with offers


----------



## plastic_martyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry anyone who didnt get to visit. It got vwry hectic


----------

